# [SOLVED] Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!



## nisargshah95 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am running Windows XP SP3 and I'm looking for a good & free CD/DVD burning software which can support multisession disks. I tried using Free Easy Burner from KoyoteSoft but it doesn't support multisession disks. Please suggest some good & light freewares. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

Ashampoo CD/DVD BURNER


----------



## nisargshah95 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*



dr.rdb said:


> Ashampoo CD/DVD BURNER




Thanks...I'll give it a try.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

I use Ashampoo Burning Studio. It is great.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

^^+1...........................


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

Cyberlink power2Go is also a good option, you need a serial for it! 

i find nero is not that good on my older machine wth P4,512MB DDR1RAM !


----------



## nisargshah95 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

I guess I'll go with Ashampoo. Thanks guys!


----------



## susam (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*



nisargshah95 said:


> I guess I'll go with Ashampoo. Thanks guys!



Hi, nisargshah95, I am also find an Free software like this, But it is very hard to search on Google, My friend recommend me Aneesoft DVD show which is paid but works well, though it is cheap enough but I still want to a Free one, Hope find better answer in this post. 

Susam


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

I'd say that only Ashampoo provides free burners with multisession support. You can get trial versions of Ashampoo Burning Studio 10 and 9 for 40 days each and then you can opt for Ashampoo Burning Studio 6.80, which is free but doesn't lack any good feature (except for the speed).


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

why not try Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 Advanced. just search in google for "ashampoo burning studio giveaway" & a dozen sites will pop up. grab one. its really easy to use (& fat better than NERO).


----------



## paroh (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

Nero is also providing free version with the name Nero Lite (*www.nero.com/ena/downloads-nbl-free.php) or go with cdburnerxp (*cdburnerxp.se/en/home)
or BurnAware Free (*www.burnaware.com/burnaware_free.html)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

CDBurner XP


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

I am using nero lite which is pretty much the best freeware dvd burning program I have come across.
Very simple and 100% efficient.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

I hate Nero lite.we cant even RiP audio cds.


----------



## paroh (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*



thetechfreak said:


> I hate Nero lite.we cant even RiP audio cds.




For ripping Audio cd u can simply use some freeware like

1)Free CD Ripper
2)kat-cd-ripper-free
3)Spesoft Free CD Ripper


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

^ I am using foobar 2000 for that.
Thanks though.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*



Journey said:


> I am using nero lite which is pretty much the best freeware dvd burning program I have come across.
> Very simple and 100% efficient.



Came to know today that Nero offers free software too!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

^^ but paid. 2010 advance is almost same but free. hate nero. will install stupid toolbars. remove those & it stops working.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

How about Burnaware Free?
Lightweight and small footprint


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

these are the disk writing softwares i have but use only the first one:

Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 Advanced 9.24
Burn4Free 5.3.0.0
BurnAware Free 3.2
CDBurnerXP 4.3.8.2568
FinalBurner 2.24.0.195
ImgBurn 2.5.5.0


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

Better discussion here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141471-lg-cyberlink-software-giving-problems.html This thread's too old. Guys stop recommending and Mods please lock this thread.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

If you are using LG DVD r/w
The CD of nero 7 essential is best.
And it comes (bundled) with R/W .


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Looking for CD/DVD burner which supports multisession disks!*

Yes. I (OP) am already up and running *Ashampoo Burning Studio 10 Advanced* from a giveaway.
This thread maybe be closed.


----------

